
Ask HN: Anyone here making money writing on Substack? - artembugara
Hey there!<p>I&#x27;ve been blogging on Medium for almost a year.<p>Some of my articles got quite high and I could make a few hundred bucks a month from it. But, Medium is behind a paywall, and many of the articles there is clickbait &amp; low quality. I do not want to be a writer there.<p>I always wanted to start writing a newsletter. A few weeks ago I found out about substack. It looks pretty neat, plus, I could migrate all of my Medium posts.<p>So, my plan is to write a small daily recap of TIL &amp; articles I was reading over the day for free subscribers. And, writing my long reads for paid subscribers.<p>My questions:
1. Anyone making money on Substack here? 
2. How do you promote it? 
3. Could you recommend any good example of a Substack on tech &amp; entrepreneurship?<p>My substack: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codarium.substack.com&#x2F;about<p>Thx!
======
uberman
I don't know Substack, but I checked out a couple of blogs prompted by your
question.

I read their "how to get paid on Substack" article and they work up some
revenue projections/examples based on things like a conversion of email
subscribers to paid monthly subscribers of 10%. That seems really really high.

I would have estimated an email campaign open rate of 10% not a conversion
rate of 10%. I would have expected a conversion rate in the 1% range or less.

In my experience, people in general don't really want to or expect to pay for
information on-line. They will pay to be "entertained" through for example
Patreon, but not for information and particularly not text based information.

I hope you find success but I would be cautious about using some of Substack's
estimates. Hopefully I am wrong.

For what it is worth, your NewsCatcher project looks interesting. Is your
intent to use this new blog as a practical example of using it?

~~~
artembugara
Thx for reply.

Regarding NewsCatcherAPI, I plan to do some examples that I will post on our
website (newscatcherapi.com).

Some big works will be also posted on my sub stack, yes.

------
JS2Java
I think it's going to be hard to build an audience with a paid newsletter from
the start. It seems like you should write for free + Patreon. As you build
your email list and audience you can then start including non-intrusive ads or
your own offers, for example an ebook. Eventually once your audience is large
enough, you can add a premium list and convert your existing, already highly
targeted audience.

Nathan Barry has a book called Authority which basically talks about this.

------
javaIsGreat
i assume this guy is hes well know and continues use substack, idk if he gets
a special rate due his previous success

[https://taibbi.substack.com/](https://taibbi.substack.com/)

